# Worm Harness & Leader Storage



## Buckeye Ron

How do most of you store your worm harnesses and leaders when not using them? I keep most of my leaders on my poles but I have extra and want to keep them from getting tangled up with my other tackle. Any suggestions are appeciated  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Rugged Seahorse

these are good for storing leaders:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600036&hasJS=true 

you can get a cheaper version of this at Gander Mountain for $3.99


----------



## KaGee

Foam pipe insulation, choose your diameter, cut into lengths of your choice. Using straight "T" pins through the end of your leader or harness, roll the leader/harness around the foam and pin the other end. Keeps everything nice and neat.

I prefer foam for 1/2" pipe, it fits better in the tackle box. Cost about $2.00 for a 6' piece of foam and another $1 for the box of pins.


----------



## gotme1

http://www.olepetestackle.com/Tackle Storage.htm


----------



## fugarwi7

You can also use a swimming noodle and cut to length and wrap your leaders around it...kinda bulky but they work. However, I use store bought model.


----------



## fishhunter775

I have a couple of the ones from www.olepetestackle.com and they are simply the best thing I have come across for storage.


----------



## misfit

with limited space in my boat and tackle bag,i use small ziplock bags.i can keep dozens of harnesses in a small pocket of my bag.i find them at a craft store.about a buck or two for 50 or so bags.about 3 inches square.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Hey Thanks for all the great ideas on how to keep my harnesses and leaders from getting all messed up.  
Ron


----------



## bkr43050

I have used the swimming noodle trick as well as a few other store models but I now do it the was Misfit mentioned. I make my own harnesses so when I bought my supplies I also bought small ziploc bag. These keep them totally separated from each other and make it much easier to sort through what you have.


----------



## fugarwi7

I'll have to try the bags...use them for my spoon leaders, labeled with length and # test, but never thought of using them for my harnesses...thanks for the idea, glad I thought of it!


----------



## Toolman

Ron,

I used to use pool noodles. They work well. In my case, I need to stay "mobile" with my tackle (for tourneys) and use the Beckman leader wraps. It's a smaller daimeter section of "pool noodle" about 8" long with a canvas cover with velcro strips for closure. You can store about 30 leaders or about 20 spinners on one. I use aluminum facia trim nails to peg the ends of the leaders and spinners. If you have room in your tackle bag (or boat) a smaller diameter pool noodle stores well in the Plano boxes that have no dividers, too.

Tim


----------



## Weekender#1

I have taken all of my worm harnesess and cut them up saving the blades, clevse and beads. I will tie up fresh leaders with them in the spring. If you save them they will be curled and nearly worthless by next year. Go up to Jan's buy some blades and stuff and build your own this spring.


----------



## fishingguy

I use a empty line spool. The ones that are left after you fill your reels with line. Just start tying or rigging and wrap em up, snap one to the previous one. Great for dipsy leaders, no mess or tangles and easy to use out on the water.


----------



## Ruminator

I've been using the zip locks also, but I like your idea fishingguy to store leaders. You could even use one with the right manufacturer and line weight label.

Do most of you tie a loop on one end of your leaders, or put a snap on both ends?


----------



## harle96

I use snaps on each end, saves time once on the water.

I usually make a bunch in the garage to kill time in between fishing trips. 



Dave


----------



## fishingguy

My leaders are made with snaps on one end and snap swivels on the other. I hook the snap swivel to the dipsy, jet or inline sinker. Snap to the spoon or crank.


----------



## Ruminator

OK thanks, I've also been making some leaders with a tied loop on one end for use with my snap weight system. The loop just goes on the main line snap.


----------



## fishingguy

I normaly use inline sinkers. But I have tried the snap weight system, but a little differently than most. I use a small rubberband threaded thru the sinker eye and two half hitches to the line. When you reel it in,all I do is break the rubber band. If the line has been out for a long time,the rubber band has a tendency to slip down the line some. Rubber bands are a lot less bulky and a lot less cheaper than those snaps.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY

I was looking for it on the Cabela's site but I don't see it now. I bought a little black spinner bag that came with 4" by 4" ziploc bags in it. They have velcore at the bottoms that stick to a zelcore strip in the bottom of the bag. It was about $15.00 but holds about 200 spinners. Very nice system if you can find it.

As for leaders, I use a empty spool and just tie up a bunch of them before each trip and wrap them around the empty spool. I attach my snaps to them as I tie them, that way I am not fumbling around in the boat trying to tie them.


----------



## ohiojmj

I use swimming pool noodles cut to fit in a Plano 3700 sized box and stick pins. I keep in box so they don't blow out of my boat (again).


----------



## Rod Hawg

I just get noodle floats that you would use to swim with. Cut them into chunks and rap the harnesses around those. You can then store them in your tackle boxes without getting them tangled up.


----------



## JIG

I use noodles to but the plastic elect tape containers work well. No more foul hookin myself.


----------



## saugerdad

Go to lindyfishingtackle.com them guys has anything you need for walleye fishiing.awsome stuff.hope this helps


----------



## poloaman

I use paint roller covers, I also drill a hole in it so when I'm wading I can attach carbiner clips to them they work great for me and u can usually get cheap ones 3 for a dollar 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## promag

I got a lot of small plastic zipper bags that I individually store harnesses. 

promag


----------



## schrof

Cut up those long styrefome pool floats in 1' sections. 3 of them fit in one of the larger, clear Plano box containers. Wrap harness rigs around the styrefome float.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Agreed, The pool noodle is the way to go. Marc's and Wally mart have them on sale for 99 cents most of the time. Cut them to 14 inches, and they fit into a Plano 7130. You can get about 12-14 snells on each piece.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I agree with Steve. Can't go wrong with the pool noodles. Keeps everything really organized


----------



## mac79

remember to label them with the lengths of the snells
mac


----------

